# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  προβλημα με φωτιστικο

## bill2p

εχω ενα φωτιστικο (σαλονιου) με τις G9
ομως μου καιγονται συχνα και αν δεν ειναι καμενες πολλες φορες δεν αναβουν αν δεν τις κουνησω λιγο,ασκοπο βεβαια αυτο γιατι μετα απο 1 λεπτο ξανασβηνουν παλι...
και εχω παρατηρησει τα συρματακια τους οταν τις βγαζω ειναι σχεδον λιωμενα
τι κανω?  :Rolleyes: 


2013-10-11_091031.png

----------


## nyannaco

Αναφέρεις δύο διαφορετικά προβλήματα.

Οσον αφορά το κούνημα για να ανάψουν, προφανώς είναι κακής ποιότητας οι υποδοχές, και δεν ξέρω τί μπορείς να κάνεις γι'αυτό.

Για το συχνό κάψιμο: οι λάμπες αλογόνου δεν καίγονται τόσο γιατί εξάντλησαν το χρόνο ζωής τους, όσο τυχαία, κατά το άναμμα. Εξηγώ: όλων των ειδών οι λάμπες πυράκτωσης, έχουν ένα νήμα που θερμαίνεται με τη διέλευση του ρεύματος (φαινόμενο Joule) και φωτοβολεί. Το νήμα κατασκευάζεται έτσι ώστε στην κανονική λειτουργία να έχει τη σωστή τιμή αντίστασης που αντιστοιχεί στην τάση τροφοδοσίας για την προδιαγεγραμμένη ισχύ της λάμπας. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η αντίσταση των μετάλλων (και κατά συνέπεια και του νήματος) αυξάνει με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας, πράγμα που έχει σαν συνέπεια το κρύο νήμα να έχει χαμηλότερη αντίσταση από το θερμό. Τη στιγμή λοιπόν που γυρνάμε το διακόπτη για να ανάψουμε τη λάμπα, το νήμα έχει χαμηλότερη αντίσταση, και κατά συνέπεια τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα μέχρι να ζεσταθεί. Η μεταβατική κατάσταση (κρύο -> ζεστό) διαρκεί ελάχιστα, κάποια χιλιοστά ή εκατοστά του δευτερολέπτου. Ο χρόνος αυτός όμως αρκεί για να γίνει η ζημιά. Θυμίζω ότι τροφοδοτούμε τη λάμπα με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα, συχνότητας 50Hz, και εδώ ακριβώς είναι που μπαίνει ο παράγοντας τύχη: σε ποιό σημείο της περιόδου της τάσης θα κλείσει ο διακόπτης. Αν αυτό συμβεί σε φάση που η τάση είναι σχετικά μακριά από την κορυφή, όλα καλά. Αν όμως έχουμε την ατυχία να πέσουμε κοντά στην κορυφή, ο συνδυασμός υψηλής στιγμιαίας τάσης με χαμηλά αντίσταση νήματος οδηγεί σε υψηλή τιμή ρεύματος, και η λάμπα καίγεται. Για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό αυτό, είναι χρήσιμο να πούμε επιπλέον ότι τα π.χ. 230V ή 12V ονομαστική τάση της λάμπας είναι στην πραγματικότητα η RMS (μέση ενεργός) τιμή της τάσης, αλλά η κορυφή είναι 325V και 17V αντίστοιχα (επί ρίζα του δύο δηλαδή). Αν λοιπόν η λάμπα των 230V φάει καμμιά τρακοσαριά όταν είναι κρύα, την ακούει κανονικά.

Εχοντας λοιπόν κατανοήσει την αιτία του φαινομένου, οι προφανείς απλές λύσεις είναι (α) η χρήση dimmer, ώστε να μην ξεκινάει η λάμπα με πλήρη τάση, ή (β) η χρήση ανόρθωσης και εξομάλυνσης (τροφοδοτικό) ώστε η λάμπα να παίρνει συνεχές ρεύμα σταθερής τιμής (τάσης όσο η RMS του εναλλασομένου). Υπάρχουν και πιο σύνθετες λύσεις, όπως π.χ. η χρήση ανιχνευτή διέλευσης από το μηδέν για την έναυση, αλλά πάμε μακριά. Στην περίπτωση του οικιακού φωτιστικού, νομίζω ότι η απλούστερη λύση είναι το dimmer.

----------


## bill2p

Κατανοητό το αυτο με το ρεύμα ...
υπαρχη περίπτωση να έχουν πιάσει κάρβουνο οι υποδοχές ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να αλλάξεις τις υποδοχές αν το παίρνει (στο φωτιστικό) με βιδωτού τύπου γιατί αυτές οι παπαριές (οι κουμπωτές) με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες που έχουν επίσης εκεί κοντά και στο ντουι τους δεν σώζεσαι με τα κουμπωτά.

----------


## bill2p

image.jpg
Δεν έχω δει αν ειναι βιδωτες η οόχι θα δοκιμάσω και ελπίζω να είμαι τυχερός γιατι ειναι πολύ ακριβώ φωτιστικο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1) Στο 1ο ποστ αναφέρεις ότι αν τις κουνήσεις λίγο ξανακάνουν επαφή και μετά από 1 λεπτό σβήνουν ... γιατί μετά από 1 λεπτό οι κουμπωτές αν λασκάρουν λίγο απομακρύνονται οι εσωτερικές επαφές και σπινθηρίζουν μέχρι που καίγονται.

2) Αυτές οι λάμπες είναι ευαίσθητες και σκάνε και από μόνες τους (έχουν μεγάλη ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασίας γύρω τους) αρκεί να τις βάλεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αναμμένες και ψήνει και λουκάνικο που λέει ο λόγος 

3) Όπως δείχνεις και στην φωτογραφία κιόλας με την μισή λάμπα σχεδόν βυθισμένη μέσα στο ντουί καθόλου μυστήριο να σκάσει η να υπερθερμανθεί το ντουί εσωτερικά. Βλέπεις που και από κατασκευής βάλανε τα ντουι να κοιτάζουν προς τα πάνω για να εκτονώνεται η θερμοκρασία ευκολότερα προς τα έξω ... και αυτή που είναι καμμένη γέρνει λίγο προς τα κάτω.
4) Γενικά κακή κατασκευή του φωτιστικού όπου η μισή λάμπα είναι χωμένη μέσα στο ντουι.
5) Και βιδωτά ντουι να βάλεις ... αν θα σκάσει θα σκάσει και λόγω του 4)

6) ούτε τα ντίμερ σε σώζουν λόγω λάθος ντουι θα προτιμούσα τα βύσματα της λάμπας να ήταν πολύ ποιο έξω από τα ντουί .. και αν χρειαζόταν εξωτερική κάλυψη , αυτή να γίνει σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση (διαμέτρου ) από την λάμπα.

----------


## nyannaco

Σωστά. Το dimmer θα σώσει τις λάμπες από κάψιμο στο άναμμα, αλλά αν δεν αερίζονται επαρκώς θα καίγονται λόγω θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## bill2p

Το πρόβλημα με την επαφή το εχει και ένας φίλος σε φωτιστικά με ίδιες λάμπες 
δηλαδη δεν ανάβουν και τις χτυπάει λίγο ανάβουν και μετα από δευτερόλεπτα σβήνουν αμέσως
τωρα το θέμα ειναι πως αλλάζω τα ντουι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το θέμα ειναι πως αλλάζω τα ντουι


Επί τόπου πολύ δύσκολο , θα πρέπει να βγει όλο και να γίνει όμορφα η δουλειά σε κάποιο εργαστήριο με χώρο + δοκιμές . Βγάζεις τα εξωτερικά καλύμματα των ντουι και για να έχεις περιθώριο θα πρέπει να τραβηχτούν (τα καλώδια) από το κέντρο του πολύφωτου προς τα ντουί για να μπορέσεις να τα αντικαταστήσεις κτλ 
Δύσκολη και υπεύθυνη δουλειά (καθώς και πως θα περνάς τα καλώδια μέσα από εκείνα τα σωληνωτά κανάλια είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση και ευθύνη για λόγους ασφαλείας)

----------

